# PVC conduite in ceilings



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

Is there a code that states you can not put PVC in the attic/ceiling??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What type of occupancy?


----------



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

It's a Resturant.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You need to know if the ceiling space is plenum or non-plenum.


----------



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

Non-plenum


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

> 352.12 Uses Not Permitted. PVC conduit shall not be used
> under the conditions specified in 352.12(A) through (F).
> (A) Hazardous (Classified) Locations. In any hazardous
> (classified) location, except as permitted by other articles of
> ...





> 518.2 General Classification.
> (A) Examples. Assembly occupancies shall include, but
> not be limited to, the following:
> Armories
> ...





> 518.4 Wiring Methods.
> (A) General. The fixed wiring methods shall be metal
> raceways, flexible metal raceways, nonmetallic raceways
> encased in not less than 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, Type
> ...





> 520.5 Wiring Methods.
> (A) General. The fixed wiring method shall be metal raceways,
> nonmetallic raceways encased in at least 50 mm
> (2 in.) of concrete, Type MI cable, MC cable, or AC cable
> ...


It looks to me, PVC would not be allowed in restaurants.


----------



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

***edit


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> It looks to me, PVC would not be allowed in restaurants.



You stopped reading 518.4 too soon.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> You stopped reading 518.4 too soon.


What'd I miss?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> What'd I miss?


 (C).


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

2011 NEC 518.4 (C) :

(C) Spaces with Finish Rating. Electrical nonmetallic tubing and rigid nonmetallic conduit shall be permitted to be installed in club rooms, conference and meeting rooms in hotels or motels, courtrooms, dining facilities, restaurants, mortuary chapels, museums, libraries, and places of religious worship where the following apply:

(1) The electrical nonmetallic tubing or rigid nonmetallic conduit is installed concealed within walls, floors, and ceilings where the walls, floors, and ceilings provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire-rated assemblies.

(2) The electrical nonmetallic tubing or rigid nonmetallic conduit is installed above suspended ceilings where the suspended ceilings provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15-minute finish rating as identified
in listings of fire-rated assemblies. Electrical nonmetallic tubing and rigid nonmetallic conduit are not recognized for use in other space used for environmental air in accordance with 300.22(C).

Informational Note: A finish rating is established for assemblies
containing combustible (wood) supports. The finish rating
is defined as the time at which the wood stud or wood joist
reaches an average temperature rise of 121°C (250°F) or an
individual temperature rise of 163°C (325°F) as measured on
the plane of the wood nearest the fire. A finish rating is not
intended to represent a rating for a membrane ceiling.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Well there's the problem. I quoted the 2008, cause that's the year I'm currently using.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Well there's the problem. I quoted the 2008, .


Really ? :no:
Mine reads the same in '08 & '11


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess mine does too. I missed it on a 3 1/4" cell phone screen.


----------



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

I would have to say that 353.12(D) says it all. I know the temperature will get over 122° F. However, one could argue the fact of the temp in the attic. But during the summer here in North Dakota it gets up to and over 100° F quite often


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

AAHHH
Maybe 352.12(D)

Article 353 is HDPE Conduit


----------



## Sodaspin (May 10, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> AAHHH
> Maybe 352.12(D)
> 
> Article 353 is HDPE Conduit


Damn iPhones. Yea 352. Lol


----------

